# Is Denon 1911 compatible with JBL L890?



## Rafique (May 11, 2012)

I have a Denon receiver 1911. It is a 7.1 receiver.
My speakers are, Boston Acoustics CS2310 (5.1) and Infinity reference 2000.4 pairs as front speakers.
Now I want to replace my Infinity pairs with JBL L890.
As per Benon manual front speaker is 90W+90W (8 Ohm, 20 Hz-20 KHz with 0.08% T.H.D) and 125W+125W (6Ohm, 20 Hz-20 KHz with 0.08% T.H.D).
JBL L890 says: Recommended Power handling: 125, Power Handling (Peak): 500 and Maximum recommended amplifier power: 250

Even In L880 says the recommended power handing as 100.

Should I buy L890??
Please suggest.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 1911 is definitely not a powerhouse. As Speakers are far more important than AVR's, I would consider selling the Denon and getting an Onkyo TX-NR709 while they are being cleared out. The difference in power between the 2 AVR's is huge with the 709 being able to output close to 100 Watts into 5 Channels whereas the 1911 might be good for 50 Watts. Also, the 709 gives you Audyssey MultEQ XT (I think the 1912 offers regular MultEQ), THX Post Processing, and many more HDMI Inputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rafique (May 11, 2012)

Unfortunately I'm unable to replace my AVR (due to financial reason) .... will it (D1911) compatible to JBL L890 or JBL ES90?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How large is your room that these speakers will be in? You would be better off looking at using some Klipsh speakers as they require far less power to run to decent levels.


----------



## Rafique (May 11, 2012)

My TV room isn't that large, it is 12 x 12 feet. 
Then L880 i.e. 6" double woofer should go with it, isn't it?
Now I like Onkyo 709 or 809 but that changes take time, maybe a year, meantime I am thinking of replacing front speakers.
btw, if I buy Onkyo709 from USA, will it support 220 volt in Bangladesh?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rafique said:


> btw, if I buy Onkyo709 from USA, will it support 220 volt in Bangladesh?


In most cases no, do you not have an Onkyo dealer in Bangladesh? You can also check out ebay in your area.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given that Denon has pretty good Resale Value, it might be worth making a listing on Craigslist for the 1911. Moreover, if you happen to have a Fry's in your area, they have some amazing deals on the TX-NR709. Also, Accessories4less is selling the 709 for an excellent price.

You should be able to drive the JBL's with the 1911, but will not get the full potential out of them due to not having a very strong Amplifier Stage. Still worth doing and hopefully your finances will change to where you can get a more powerful AVR soon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The speakers are rated 8 ohm and 91dB sensitivity your AVR should drive them just fine.
Get them and enjoy.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, 
While I have listened to that particular Model, just looking at how much power it can handle makes it appear that they like a good amount of power. And the reason I recommended the 709 is that Denon has solid Resale value and the difference in price might be less than you think. 
Cheers, 
JJ


----------

